# doweling into face frame jig



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm wondering if anyone has a jig example for doweling into the face side of a board multiple inches from the edge? I have seen the Jessem jig (pricey) and dowelmax (pricier) and figure there is a cheaper solution. My initial idea was to take a less expensive self centering jig (e.g rockler or even HF) and unscrew the side parts such that all that remained is the black center part with the holes. I could then use a straight edge clamped across my plywood piece that needs the dowels and just place black jig piece along the straightedge with another clamp.

thoughts?


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

It is possible the Wolfcraft Dowel Pro Jig will do what you want, and can at times be picked up for about $19.95 on sale on Rockler or Amazon. I have the jig but have never needed to do what you are saying, but the directions have instructions on how to do it (if I understand what you need to do).

You can read the directions at the link below (PDF file)

http://www.wolfcraft.us/pdf/3751-dowelprokit.pdf

I think they call it a "T-butt joint"


----------



## Rutager (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Mark,

Maybe make your own jig; buy a drill bushing in the size dowel hole you need to make and build a bench hook sort of fixture with the bushing in it. McMaster Carr sells bushings, as do many other places.


----------

